# Dunn Bros. Linden Hills



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Dunn Brothers in Linden Hills is currently owned and operated by Brian and Carrie Ehlers. Dunn Brothers as a franchise is known for the fact that they roast on site daily, they take consideration in milk texturizing and are trained in using the scoop method. the espresso is an 80/20 colombia/sumatra blend and is designed to run between 18-23 seconds out of a la cimbali. Franchisees are given assistance from the headquarters in downtown Minneapolis, in terms of buying power, advertising, roasting profiles and shop setup. The franchisees are unfortunately held back by the fact that Dunn Bros. as a whole needs to be consistent and with around 100 stores, that's tough.

More...


----------

